# Mach 1 OPA2134 Alternatives?



## FancyEspresso (May 24, 2020)

I'm starting to order parts for a Mach 1 Overdrive (greer lightspeed). Is there a good substitute for the OPA2134? It seems hard to find and expensive... I'm guessing any dual op amp would work, but will this mess with the core sound of the overdrive?


----------



## Bobbyd67 (May 24, 2020)

Tayda used to have them for "cheap" around 3,5$. Dunno if they are gonna restock :/. My guess is ifyou stick a tl072 in it you won't see the difference


----------



## phi1 (May 24, 2020)

The light speed does have a higher clipping threshold than many overdrive pedals. One direction has 3 diodes in series. So, it may be more sensitive to op amp selection than other circuits since it’s operating closer to the power rails to create clipping. (I haven’t built this one myself, just speculating).

it will certainly work with a tl072 or similar, and the difference may be subtle. Definitely socket it either way so it’s easy to experiment with later if you want. (I prefer socketing all my op amps anyway). Just be sure to use the ones that look like this since they’re more reliable than the other types.


----------



## FancyEspresso (May 24, 2020)

That's what I think I'll do... just socket the tl072 until i have to get something else from mouser so I'm not paying $8 shipping for a $4 part ?
Thank yall for the help


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 26, 2020)

I agree, it's unlikely that you'll hear the difference using a TL072.  If there is a difference to be heard, it will be at low DRIVE levels where the signal passes thru clean.


----------



## AngelArm777 (Jun 14, 2020)

I have a Greer Southland and it has a TL072 inside. The Southland is built on the Lightspeed platform, so it should work okay.


----------



## steelplayer (Jun 14, 2020)

I just got a few from Mouser -- $4.80 a pop. Not cheap by any means, but not as bad some others.  Tayda still hasn't restocked.



			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Texas-Instruments/OPA2134PA?qs=7nS3%252BbEUL6uyT34OzaiM4g%3D%3D


----------

